# What supplier did JL Audio use to build...



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been reading a bit on JL Audio's history and noticed that a couple of guys went from other manufactures to JL Audio such as Jeff Scoon and Bruce Macmillan from Precision power. This makes me wonder about their subwoofer line up. Does anyone happen to know which suppliers JL audio used to build their subwoofers? Information such as supplier and which subwoofer/s they built would be nice to know. I've ran into a few posts where some people say that Credence built JL Audio's 18" W6 Dual 6 ohm and i've also seen Credence
site state that they built subwoofers for many companies such as Kicker and JL audio. If you know some information and you would like to share, feel free.  or if you've run into some info, but don't know if it's a rumor or true fact, post it here and we can probably get some stuff cleerd up.  Thanks


----------



## Venomized (Dec 21, 2011)

They built the d series round solo barics for Kicker. If you go look on their site they have a sub that looks identical with a blank dustcap. They are called the classic seires:









Looks to me like they have the square subs as well maybe they still build the speakers for kicker??


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Venomized said:


> They built the d series round solo barics for Kicker. If you go look on their site they have a sub that looks identical with a blank dustcap. They are called the classic seires:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard that aswell, but would like to keep this JL Audio only. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Venomized (Dec 21, 2011)

Thats fine but this screams 18W6 proof to me:









and this looks like W0 material:


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

as far as I understand JL tools their own... so saying that who JL makes for is as useful as knowing who makes for them. because if kicker made for them would you have more or less of a desire to buy the jl or the kicker?


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

spl152db said:


> as far as I understand JL tools their own... so saying that who JL makes for is as useful as knowing who makes for them. because if kicker made for them would you have more or less of a desire to buy the jl or the kicker?



I don't understand what you are trying to say...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

JL makes the w6's and w7's in Fl and all other are built overseas.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't think he is talking as much about their current lineup as he is about their prior drivers.

I don't know who used to build the drivers for JL. But I do know Manville has previously stated that the original W6 drivers were built with standard off-the-shelf parts, which makes them easily copied.....which the brand SPL did several years ago, though they apparently/supposedly used slightly lower quality parts to build their clone. Sort of funny if you look at the subtitle for the product on Sonic's product page: SPL JWS-12 (jws12) 12" Subwoofer "fake" JL Audio 12W6

Anyways, point is even if Credence wasn't the original OEM for JL (though they may have been, I have no idea) it wouldn't be hard for them to reproduce copies anyways.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

squeak9798 said:


> I don't think he is talking as much about their current lineup as he is about their prior drivers.
> 
> I don't know who used to build the drivers for JL. But I do know Manville has previously stated that the original W6 drivers were built with standard off-the-shelf parts, which makes them easily copied.....which the brand SPL did several years ago, though they apparently/supposedly used slightly lower quality parts to build their clone. Sort of funny if you look at the subtitle for the product on Sonic's product page: SPL JWS-12 (jws12) 12" Subwoofer "fake" JL Audio 12W6
> 
> Anyways, point is even if Credence wasn't the original OEM for JL (though they may have been, I have no idea) it wouldn't be hard for them to reproduce copies anyways.


Except Credence is actually using the JL logo on the dustcap. Either they're brave and infringing on their trademark or they dusted off some old stock and built some subs.


----------



## sbcaprice305 (Jan 17, 2012)

bassfromspace said:


> Except Credence is actually using the JL logo on the dustcap. Either they're brave and infringing on their trademark or they dusted off some old stock and built some subs.


The majority is old stock I would think. The basket has a 99' date on it and the mag has 18w6 stamped on it. As for the soft part's I have no idea. All I know is if the soft parts are old stock they held up very very well


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

squeak9798 said:


> I don't think he is talking as much about their current lineup as he is about their prior drivers.
> 
> I don't know who used to build the drivers for JL. But I do know Manville has previously stated that the original W6 drivers were built with standard off-the-shelf parts, which makes them easily copied.....which the brand SPL did several years ago, though they apparently/supposedly used slightly lower quality parts to build their clone. Sort of funny if you look at the subtitle for the product on Sonic's product page: SPL JWS-12 (jws12) 12" Subwoofer "fake" JL Audio 12W6
> 
> Anyways, point is even if Credence wasn't the original OEM for JL (though they may have been, I have no idea) it wouldn't be hard for them to reproduce copies anyways.



You are right, I am referring to their older woofers, I thought i had made it clear enough. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Except Credence is actually using the JL logo on the dustcap. Either they're brave and infringing on their trademark or they dusted off some old stock and built some subs.


They are not allowed to use our trademarks. We have given no permission to do so. That's all I will say about that in this public space.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> You are right, I am referring to their older woofers, I thought i had made it clear enough. Thanks for the input guys.


Prior to 2005, we used several U.S. assemblers to build certain JL Audio woofers. Among these was Credence Loudspeakers. They have not built any products for us for many years now and no products they are currently offering are genuine JL Audio products. We take no responsibility for any of these products that are using our trademarks without permission.

Currently, we build the following speakers in our Florida factory:
W7AE
W6v2
W3v3
TW5
All marine speakers
ZR800-CW


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

The statement above should tell you all you need to know about the 18w6's they are selling. Credence has stuff left over from the times the were the build house for JL and decided to put together and sell them. I am very sure credence was the build house for a few of the old school subs people still like. I have one of the 18w6 and have had some of the solobarics from them and kicker, they are all the same minus the logos.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

msmith said:


> Prior to 2005, we used several U.S. assemblers to build certain JL Audio woofers. Among these was Credence Loudspeakers. They have not built any products for us for many years now and no products they are currently offering are genuine JL Audio products. We take no responsibility for any of these products that are using our trademarks without permission.
> 
> Currently, we build the following speakers in our Florida factory:
> W7AE
> ...



Awesome response, thank you.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> Except Credence is actually using the JL logo on the dustcap. Either they're brave and infringing on their trademark or they dusted off some old stock and built some subs.


Guess I didn't realize those Credence 18W6's actually had logo's on them....seems like a bad idea to do that to me, and apparently Manville/JL agrees  Even if they were the build house for those drivers, I can't imagine it's a great idea to sell the subs with _that_ logo on them without some type of permission.....which they apparently don't have.


----------



## djru372 (Sep 7, 2012)

msmith said:


> Prior to 2005, we used several U.S. assemblers to build certain JL Audio woofers. Among these was Credence Loudspeakers. They have not built any products for us for many years now and no products they are currently offering are genuine JL Audio products. We take no responsibility for any of these products that are using our trademarks without permission.
> 
> Currently, we build the following speakers in our Florida factory:
> W7AE
> ...


BASICALLY ALL THE "GOOD JL STUFF" IS MADE IN THE USA!!!! IVE BEEN A LONG TIME FAN AND USER OF JL AUDIO WILL NEVER SWITCH!!!!!


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

All I know is jl audio needs to come out with an 18w7.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Richv72 said:


> All I know is jl audio needs to come out with an 18w7.



That'd be cool. Imagine the XMax on that thing. :O It'd probably do well in 3 CU FT.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Richv72 said:


> All I know is jl audio needs to come out with an 18w7.


I don't even want to guess at how much moving mass that monster would bring to the table.


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

Or the price


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Something tells me that, even with a $2000 price tag, dealers would have a hard time keeping them in stock.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

SHAGGS said:


> I don't even want to guess at how much moving mass that monster would bring to the table.


Probably not too much. The W7's mms is pretty low, everything considered. 

12W7= 188g. 12W6=181g. Not bad at all. Fi's 12" infinite baffle sub has a 217g mms. I know you didn't mean this literally, it just got me wondering what the W6/7 mms figures actually were so I had to look them up.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Admittedly, I've never really looked at the specs, that closely, either, I would have thought they'd be a little higher. Still not bad for an "SQ sub".


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

Where will the upcoming TW3's be produced?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SynRG said:


> Where will the upcoming TW3's be produced?


Built in house just like the TW5 as far as I know


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

So msmith when will a new subwoofer come out to replace the w7? I mean they are awesome I have 2 brand new 13w7's ready to drop into my trunk, but 11 years is a long time for R&D. You guys got anything up your sleeves for the 2010's?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

mic10is is correct, the TW3's will be built in Miramar, FL.

Richv72: We are about to release new W6v3's, TW3's, TW5v2 and W1v3... That will make the W7's the oldest drivers in our lineup. You never know what the future might bring.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Any update for the ETA of the TW3's? I am severely depth-limited for subs and have been anxiously waiting to get some concrete reviews and street release date on these. My hope is that these exceed the SQ of the W3V3's.

Though it made huge strides in technology, the 13TW5 was a little disappointing to me in the SQ. I'm sure the v2 will be a vast improvement, knowing JL Audio R&D track record.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Late Nov according to JL's facebook 


Sent from your mom's WiFi using Tapatalk


----------



## kobiejohn (Jan 17, 2009)

metanium said:


> Any update for the ETA of the TW3's? I am severely depth-limited for subs and have been anxiously waiting to get some concrete reviews and street release date on these. My hope is that these exceed the SQ of the W3V3's.
> 
> Though it made huge strides in technology, the 13TW5 was a little disappointing to me in the SQ. I'm sure the v2 will be a vast improvement, knowing JL Audio R&D track record.


I think the T5V2 start being built this week. On the T3 I have been told before the end of the year and 30 seconds later 1st qtr of 2013 by people who should both know.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

never expect a shallow to have better SQ than a "standard" woofer


----------



## Troutlaw (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh I cant wait for these subs to become available, if you need someone to test a few out for you I would happily do so.


----------



## Chapman (Oct 3, 2012)

I think Precision power is main supply for Audio amp and very easy to install precision power.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I know for a fact that Onkyo in Walesboro Indiana used to build JL audio subwoofers as well. I had a 10 W0 12ohm and several no logo W6s. 

I heard when the factory closed that JL audio stiffing them with a big order, and Sony wanting red subwoofer cones was the main reason. 

I know there were an awful lot of "Not authorized" subs floating around when Onkyo shut down. I almost think Credence picked up many of those JL parts and is building the 18w6's you see today. Take it for what it's worth, they are the exact same components put together in America. I don't see how these old stock items cut into JL's bottom line in any appreciable way.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Venomized said:


> They built the d series round solo barics for Kicker. If you go look on their site they have a sub that looks identical with a blank dustcap. They are called the classic seires:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The square subs sure look an awful lot like the early Kicker square solo baric subwoofers. I would imagine Kicker had the first run built here then sent it overseas. I know I asked Credence about re coning a newer L7 since Kicker considers all of it's subwoofers disposable, they said it's all China built and the only way they can tell if they have something to fit it is if they take measurements.


----------

